# No shoes for deads



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've always been a bit of sceptic when I see people doing deads with no shoes. However I tried it today just in socks and I have to admit how wrong I was. I put 5kg on my lift of 8 reps, the transition from the floor felt so much natural.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> I've always been a bit of sceptic when I see people doing deads with no shoes. However I tried it today just in socks and I have to admit how wrong I was. I put 5kg on my lift of 8 reps, the transition from the floor felt so much natural.


Have you tried primark plimsolls? about 3 quid a pair, the soles are so thin they are basically like deadlifting slippers. Really good for deadlifting (and squatting) and you don't have to take your shoes off all the time.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Have you tried primark plimsolls? about 3 quid a pair, the soles are so thin they are basically like deadlifting slippers. Really good for deadlifting (and squatting) and you don't have to take your shoes off all the time.


Good idea the only thing is they remind me of those ones you had to wear for PE at school.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds cool but me being a clumsy mofo would stubb me toe on a plate or stand on a collar etc etc.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> Good idea the only thing is they remind me of those ones you had to wear for PE at school.


Haha yeah they are EXACTLY like that, but for 3 quid a pop they are great! Super comfy as well.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I don't wear shoes for deads or squats.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow no shoes for squats either? I always for a decent sole was the way forward for squats?

To OP I always thought that aswell havent tried it myself might have to give it a bash sometime!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I don't wear shoes for deads or squats.


Agree mate, i never wear shoes for squats or dead lift, get more of a feel for it i belive aswell as better stability!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> Agree mate, i never wear shoes for squats or dead lift, get more of a feel for it i belive aswell as better stability!


Have to agree I noticed the Improved stability straight away. Socks are the way forward though I got some strange looks, in fact I get strange looks doing deads as my gym is full of bicep boys who surprisingly only train biceps and chest now and then.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i always deadlift in socks when im pulling heavy. just feels better.

i never knew why you should do it. i just copied the big deadlifters in my uni gym as you do lol and it has stuck since then. now if i try deadlifting with shoes its just not right.

the key with deadlifting IMO is pushing through your heels with the notion that you are pushing the floor away from you, not pulling a bar up


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> Have to agree I noticed the Improved stability straight away. Socks are the way forward though I got some strange looks, in fact I get strange looks doing deads as my gym is full of bicep boys who surprisingly only train biceps and chest now and then.


I squat and deadlift in socks because of the better stability. You do get strange looks but that is just because most people have no idea how to train properly. You can get lifting shoes designed for deads and squats but I can't see the benefit other than not having to take my shoes off.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> wow no shoes for squats either? I always for a decent sole was the way forward for squats?
> 
> To OP I always thought that aswell havent tried it myself might have to give it a bash sometime!


See my post on your journal.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> I squat and deadlift in socks because of the better stability. You do get strange looks but that is just because most people have no idea how to train properly. You can get lifting shoes designed for deads and squats but I can't see the benefit other than not having to take my shoes off.


Plus it stops getting blood on the bar.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i went through a phase of barefoot for squats and deads but every time i did i had a close call with the 20`s decided someone up there gave me a warning although i did go sumo with trainers on and caught the edge of them .


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Sounds cool but me being a clumsy mofo would stubb me toe on a plate or stand on a collar etc etc.


I'd need these at that rate


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i started doing all my lifts with no shoes/trainers 2 months ago and I have to say that the feeling is amazing and you also get more drive.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

not meaning to hijack the thread but... I have very flat feet and I have a minor leg descprency,by about 8mm.either one leg is shorter than the other or my hip is on a slight tilt,I dont know which one I have I think its a shorter leg

I have to wear my insoles other wise after about hour of walking I end up with shin splints.

Any would any one see anything wrong with my squating and deadlifting BARE FOOT.I have tried it in the past and it felt better but then I started htinking I could run into problems because of the leg descprency (the insole is thicker for hte leg what is shorter)

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> not meaning to hijack the thread but... I have very flat feet and I have a minor leg descprency,by about 8mm.either one leg is shorter than the other or my hip is on a slight tilt,I dont know which one I have I think its a shorter leg
> 
> I have to wear my insoles other wise after about hour of walking I end up with shin splints.
> 
> ...


I'd say bad Idea mate, if you have an insole made and wear it everyday your body will have adjusted to that.


----------

